# Diawa Balistic 3 piece rod. SA-BS-35-405G



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

This one is a





























































































































used one. great shape. I bought it about 4 years ago. Love the way they cast.
$ 300 + shipping


----------



## surf_lander (Oct 2, 2009)

Don - I’ll take it if it’s still available.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

surf_lander said:


> Don - I’ll take it if it’s still available.


Thats great. I will pm you info.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

don brinson said:


> Thats great. I will pm you info.


Thank you Doug
For a quick and easy transaction


----------



## surf_lander (Oct 2, 2009)

don brinson said:


> Thank you Doug
> For a quick and easy transaction


Same to you, Don. Thanks for making the transaction easy. Get that post-surgery rest so you can get back out there faster.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Item has been sold,


----------

